# Rheumatology in Catania



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi All .

I realise this is somewhat a niche subject , it can anyone recommend a rheumatologist or hospital with a rheumatology unit in it in Catania or in the vicinity?
im also curious of how much it would cost as a cash payment if private insurance isn’t obtained ( I’m one big pre existing condition) say for a hospital appointment with a consultant and a blood panel every few months ? 
is there anyone at all that can give me an idea , a ball park figure ?
Thanks again


----------

